# Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos passes



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos*, born, 15 September 1933, died 11 June 2014 in Pamplona









http://www.classicfm.com/music-news/latest-news/rafael-frubeck-de-burgos-obituary/

I count myself among those who admired this conductor's work. In fact, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos was the last conductor I had the opportunity to see on the podium, at a Pittsburgh Symphony concert in November of last year where he presented the U.S. premiere of Leonardo Balada's Sixth Symphony (_Symphony of Sorrows_).

Rest in peace, maestro. You now belong to the universe.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Sad new indeed, had the opportunity to hear him conduct a few times over the years and always a very high standard of music making!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

He was a regular at the Boston Symphony. I'm sad to see him go.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Same with Philly. He will be missed.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, we always have his records :


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

I can still remember a Phila. O. concert at the Academy of Music many years ago when he conducted Elgar's Enigma Variations.
That was the first time I ever heard the work and the experience still sticks in my mind.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Many players who worked with Maestro de Burgos say of him that he was not only a fine musician, but too, he was a truly generous and kind mentor and friend to many of those musicians... and that he is sorely missed.


----------

